

Netflix talks about their use of AWS - SebastianStadil

Adrian Cockroft talks at the Silicon Valley Cloud Computing Group about running massive infrastructure that spans AWS and Netflix's own datacenter: http://blip.tv/file/4252897
======
jonafato
Clickable [Video]: <http://blip.tv/file/4252897>

On a related note, why is this not a normal submission?

